# need feedback for first time stack (ghrh, ghrp and igf-1 LR3)



## bodybo (May 22, 2022)

Hey I'm going to start on my first peptide circel.


I weigh approx. 70 kg, and is 39 years old.
I think the saturation amount for most of the peptides is approx. 70mcg for me.

It will consist of:
100-150mcg mod grf (1-29)
100-150mcg ghrp-2 (morning and daytime hours)
100-150mcg Ipamorelin (prebed only)
10-20mcg IGF-1 LR3 (1 time a day, 5 or 7 days a week) ?

GHRH and GHRP I will take approx. 3-6 times a day with approx. 3 hour intervals, the days it can be done whit 6 doses.
IGF-1 LR3 once daily.

I need some feedback on it. Mostly for how to incorporate IGF-1 LR3.
I could be a little nervous about the side effects of IGF-1 LR3, but not nervous enough to stay away from it 
Below is an example of how I want to start it up so my body can get used to it.


Day 1-3: 50/50mcg mod grf (1-29)/Ipamorelin pre-bed.
Day 4-6: 50/50mcg mod grf (1-29)/ghrp-2 morning and ipamorelin pre-bed.
Day 7-9: 50/50mcg mod grf (1-29)/ghrp-2 morning, afternoon/PWO and  ipamorelin pre-bed.
Day 10-12: 75/75mcg mod grf (1-29)/ghrp-2 morning, afternoon/PWO and ipamorelin pre-bed.
Day 13-21: 100/100mcg mod grf (1-29)/ghrp-2 morning, afternoon/PWO and ipamorelin pre-bed
Day 22>: 100/100mcg mod grf (1-29)/ghrp-2 morning, afternoon/PWO and ipamorelin pre-bed and 10-20mcg IGF-1 LR3 PWO or pre-bed

Full cycle example:

Wk1-12 100mcg 3-6X mod grf (1-29)
Wk1-12 100mcg 3-6X ed GHRP-2 and 200mcg ipamorelin prebed only
Wk3-7 10-20mcg 1X ed IGF-1 LR3

Is there anything I need to be aware of here?
Should I take any anti-prolactin, such as Cabergoline?
And should one take any aromatase inhibitors?
As I understand it, it should not be necessary. I seen 1 place on the internet where it gets recommended with aromatase inhibitors?

Will an amount of 10mcg or 20mcg IGF-1 LR3 be effective?
And will an amount of 10-20mcg IGF-1 LR3 give side effects like larger organs and altered jaw?

I apologize for all the noob questions, but hope someone can give good feedback


----------



## CJ (May 22, 2022)

Here's how I would adjust that "cycle". 

I would take all the money that that stuff cost, and use it for a gym membership and some food. Gainzzz will be better. 

You're welcome.


----------



## bodybo (May 22, 2022)

CJ said:


> Here's how I would adjust that "cycle".
> 
> I would take all the money that that stuff cost, and use it for a gym membership and some food. Gainzzz will be better.
> 
> You're welcome.


Who said I'm not a member of a gym?
If you have nothing good to comment, then do not comment


----------



## CJ (May 22, 2022)

bodybo said:


> Who said I'm not a member of a gym?
> If you have nothing good to comment, then do not comment


I'll comment on whatever I damn well please. You posted on a public forum, so if you don't like the answer you received, too damn bad.


----------



## bodybo (May 22, 2022)

CJ said:


> I'll comment on whatever I damn well please. You posted on a public forum, so if you don't like the answer you received, too damn bad.


Your behavior is strange.


----------



## CJ (May 22, 2022)

bodybo said:


> Your behavior is strange.


Yeah, well your "cycle" is strange. And you probably smell funny too. Your mama.


----------



## bodybo (May 22, 2022)

CJ said:


> Yeah, well your "cycle" is strange. And you probably smell funny too. Your mama.


So you have some experience, and see an opportunity to demean me, rather than come up with help.
You must be retarded and have low self-esteem


----------



## CJ (May 22, 2022)

bodybo said:


> So you have some experience, and see an opportunity to demean me, rather than come up with help.
> You must be retarded and have low self-esteem


I'm probably on the spectrum, but my self esteem is just fine doc. 🤪


----------



## CJ (May 22, 2022)

So what exactly is a 70kg/154lb guy trying to get out of those peptides?


----------



## bodybo (May 22, 2022)

CJ said:


> So what exactly is a 70kg/154lb guy trying to get out of those peptides?



Are you asking so you can make fun of me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (May 22, 2022)

No bullshit I have no idea what this stuff even is , looks like a list of shit you put in the pool ...  way above my pay grade.


----------



## CJ (May 22, 2022)

Yano said:


> No bullshit I have no idea what this stuff even is , looks like a list of shit you put in the pool ...  way above my pay grade.


It's stuff people take when they're trying to save money instead of simply buying real GH.

And unless OP has an undisclosed medical condition (unlikely), I stand by my original recommendation of proper training and nutrition. Especially at only 70kg/154lbs.


----------



## CJ (May 22, 2022)

I've used GHRP6 and CJC no dac before, and I wouldn't waste another $/£/€ on them.


----------



## TODAY (May 22, 2022)

bodybo said:


> Hey I'm going to start on my first peptide circel.
> 
> 
> I weigh approx. 70 kg, and is 39 years old.
> ...


What, uh...

What are you trying to achieve here


----------



## CJ (May 22, 2022)

And if you are indeed a real account, you're not going to do well here if my comments bothered you so much that you felt the need to "report" two of them.


----------



## bodybo (May 22, 2022)

CJ said:


> I've used GHRP6 and CJC no dac before, and I wouldn't waste another $/£/€ on them.



Ok, so this is what I am after. So ghrh and ghrp doesn’t work that well?

I am after better recovery from wigth lifting and impact sport. And build a bit more muscle while am at it.

Right now is recovery time from impact sport that is must important. Some days it is difficult to squat due to injuries.

I can get real GH but i was thinking since it is first time, I will start whit something that was a little safer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (May 22, 2022)

bodybo said:


> Ok, so this is what I am after. So ghrh and ghrp doesn’t work that well?
> 
> I am after better recovery from wigth lifting and impact sport. And build a bit more muscle while am at it.
> 
> ...


Unregulated peptides from research companies is safer than real GH? 🤔


----------



## bodybo (May 22, 2022)

CJ said:


> Unregulated peptides from research companies is safer than real GH?



I can not possibly know. the internet is a rabbit hole. That's why I think it's better to get feedback on this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TODAY (May 22, 2022)

bodybo said:


> Ok, so this is what I am after. So ghrh and ghrp doesn’t work that well?
> 
> I am after better recovery from wigth lifting and impact sport. And build a bit more muscle while am at it.
> 
> ...


The protocol you outlined is _not_ a safer alternative to GH. It's also likely to be FAR less effective.


----------



## presser (May 22, 2022)

bodybo said:


> I can not possibly know. the internet is a rabbit hole. That's why I think it's better to get feedback on this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


bro i taken that stuff before and i can tell you... you will get nothing out of it.... legs sore get a messager and a tens kit.... that stuff wont do anthing... a bunch of multiple shots ba water and crap for what? come on dude... eat food and take creatine


----------



## bodybo (May 22, 2022)

TODAY said:


> The protocol you outlined is _not_ a safer alternative to GH. It's also likely to be FAR less effective.



So what a good alternative?
HG? And for long?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TODAY (May 22, 2022)

bodybo said:


> So what a good alternative?
> HG? And for long?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Small amounts of GH should suffice for your needs.

1-3 iu/day (probably pinned pre-bed)

That said, you almost certainly don't NEED to be on anything at all. 

We could give you better advice if you gave us more info.

What does your training look like?

How about your diet?


----------



## bodybo (May 22, 2022)

presser said:


> bro i taken that stuff before and i can tell you... you will get nothing out of it.... legs sore get a messager and a tens kit.... that stuff wont do anthing... a bunch of multiple shots ba water and crap for what? come on dude... eat food and take creatine



I am not a expert. I got the impression from the rabbit hole I have been ind while trying to research, that it might work.

I suspected that these peptide’s was to good to be true.

Any suggestions on what to look at instead? GH?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## presser (May 22, 2022)

bodybo said:


> I am not a expert. I got the impression from the rabbit hole I have been ind while trying to research, that it might work.
> 
> I suspected that these peptide’s was to good to be true.
> 
> ...


food sleep and a ice bath


----------



## CJ (May 22, 2022)

bodybo said:


> I am not a expert. I got the impression from the rabbit hole I have been ind while trying to research, that it might work.
> 
> I suspected that these peptide’s was to good to be true.
> 
> ...


If you exhausted non chemical remedies, like sleep, nutrition, stress, body care like massages, and want to go chemical route, try 1 iu of GH before bed.

Should help with sleep quality and recovery, which should translate to better training. Don't use too much though, as carpal tunnel in the hands is a common side effect with too high a dose.


----------



## bodybo (May 22, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Small amounts of GH should suffice for your needs.
> 
> 1-3 iu/day (probably pinned pre-bed)
> 
> ...



I do weight lifting 3 times a week, at morning time.
Then on thise day i do about 1 hour of impact sport, in the evening.

On off days about 2 hours of impact sport in the evening, and morning cardio 2 times a week on.

It is 5 years since I last did weight lifting. I have been doing that for about 4 months now. And I think 3-6 months more I will be at my former strength.

My body have changed will I have been keeping same body weight.

Diet diet i do about 1900-2200 calories a day, som days more.
About 130-150 g of protein. 180-300 g of carbs 30-70g of fat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TODAY (May 22, 2022)

bodybo said:


> I do weight lifting 3 times a week, at morning time.
> Then on thise day i do about 1 hour of impact sport, in the evening.
> 
> On off days about 2 hours of impact sport in the evening, and morning cardio 2 times a week on.
> ...


Gotcha.

You definitely don't need GH.

If you want more recovery capacity, eat more food.


----------



## presser (May 22, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> You definitely don't need GH.
> 
> If you want more recovery capacity, eat more food.


was def gonna say that he is wayyyyy active


----------



## presser (May 22, 2022)

bodybo said:


> I do weight lifting 3 times a week, at morning time.
> Then on thise day i do about 1 hour of impact sport, in the evening.
> 
> On off days about 2 hours of impact sport in the evening, and morning cardio 2 times a week on.
> ...


def you need to eat more man...


----------



## presser (May 22, 2022)

presser said:


> def you need to eat more man...


you are burning lots of calories doing the impact sports stuff .... add some more food in carbs and fats


----------



## Robdjents (May 22, 2022)

I was about 20 pounds smaller than you when I started…you gotta eat man! Like for instance I just ate your daily diet for breakfast. Not quite but you get the point…want to be bigger and stronger? Eat like it! Sounds like you’re a really active guy..you’re gonna need the fuel


----------



## bodybo (May 22, 2022)

CJ said:


> If you exhausted non chemical remedies, like sleep, nutrition, stress, body care like massages, and want to go chemical route, try 1 iu of GH before bed.
> 
> Should help with sleep quality and recovery, which should translate to better training. Don't use too much though, as carpal tunnel in the hands is a common side effect with too high a dose.



Ok thanks.
I do not have any problem sleeping. I sleep like a baby. And I also take naps when possible.

If I feel to exhausted I eat more. Typically more carbs or fat depending on how I feel.

I do all off my vitamins, and commend bb supplements like creatine, whey, citruline melat and beta alanine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (May 22, 2022)

You 100% ARE NOT eating enough food. You need fuel for your large amount of activity AND to recover from that activity.


----------



## bodybo (May 22, 2022)

Ok, so how much more food do I need?

My strength has gone up and it keeps going up. I have less and less fat on my body while more muscle becomes visible. I estimate that my fat percentage is around 12-14%. Therefore, I thought my diet was fine. But now that there are more people who think that I eat too little, I have to increase my calories a little. I have tried to run with a constant 2500 calories. But I gained weight way too fast. But how much more do you guy’s suggest I eat?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLTBB (May 22, 2022)

You’re burning loads of calories and not eating much at all. Try to increase calorie/protein intake first before resorting to drugs. With the peptides, you’re basically becoming a human pin cushion and having to inject daily/multiple times per day for very marginal benefits. You would get more out of actual GH, but I doubt you even need that. You’re just overtraining and underrating right now by the sound of it.


----------



## CJ (May 22, 2022)

bodybo said:


> Ok, so how much more food do I need?
> 
> My strength has gone up and it keeps going up. I have less and less fat on my body while more muscle becomes visible. I estimate that my fat percentage is around 12-14%. Therefore, I thought my diet was fine. But now that there are more people who think that I eat too little, I have to increase my calories a little. I have tried to run with a constant 2500 calories. But I gained weight way too fast. But how much more do you guy’s suggest I eat?
> 
> ...


The weight you're gaining is more than likely muscle glycogen, as you refill your gas tank so to speak, and some lean tissue as you recover. 

Bump the Cals up 10%, mostly in carbs and protein for awhile, see how it goes.


----------



## bodybo (May 22, 2022)

CJ said:


> The weight you're gaining is more than likely muscle glycogen, as you refill your gas tank so to speak, and some lean tissue as you recover.
> 
> Bump the Cals up 10%, mostly in carbs and protein for awhile, see how it goes.



ok, I will definitely bumb my calories up between 2100-2500 calories, it will be approx. 10% and I will try to keep it at about 2500 for a while to see what happens.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brum (May 22, 2022)

bodybo said:


> Ok thanks.
> I do not have any problem sleeping. I sleep like a baby.


You cry throughout the night and shit yourself ?

All seriousness as pointed out, you need more food for the amount of moving you are doing.

Your body needs time to recover which is where food and sleep do their magic.

At least you are listening to people and had some sort of plan and wanted advice before starting it.


----------



## Send0 (May 22, 2022)

Honestly I would sell all that stuff and just buy real GH.


----------



## RiR0 (May 22, 2022)

bodybo said:


> So what a good alternative?
> HG? And for long?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A good alternative to you is to optimize your nutrition and training.


----------



## Send0 (May 22, 2022)

Geez I should have read the full thread first. You guys got this 👍


----------



## RiR0 (May 22, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Geez I should have read the full thread first. You guys got this 👍


I stopped reading halfway through what ever the fuck complicated protocol he’s doing


----------



## RiR0 (May 22, 2022)

I just keep thinking about how much other useful proven shit you could buy with all that money


----------



## CJ (May 22, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I stopped reading halfway through what ever the fuck complicated protocol he’s doing





RiR0 said:


> I just keep thinking about how much other useful proven shit you could buy with all that money


Same. Too many letters and numbers.


----------



## RiR0 (May 22, 2022)

CJ said:


> Same. Too many letters and numbers.


I can barely remember to take my gear on the same days each week


----------



## bodybo (May 22, 2022)

Ok thank you guys, I will try to adjust the diet, and see what happens, the next 3-4 weeks.
And as I understand it on you guys, is it GH rather than the aforementioned peptides? And of course I do not do anything until the diet, etc. is in place.


----------



## presser (May 22, 2022)

bodybo said:


> Ok thank you guys, I will try to adjust the diet, and see what happens, the next 3-4 weeks.
> And as I understand it on you guys, is it GH rather than the aforementioned peptides? And of course I do not do anything until the diet, etc. is in place.


btw you are 39 yr old and train pretty hard... make sure you blood work is good aka testosterone levels are optimal as well... you are not a teenager anymore


----------



## bodybo (May 22, 2022)

presser said:


> btw you are 39 yr old and train pretty hard... make sure you blood work is good aka testosterone levels are optimal as well... you are not a teenager anymore


Yes, I've just been to the doctor. She has given me a referral to have blood tests done and my heart checked. Now I just need to make an appointment to have a blood test done and check my heart.
But it's crazy enough, I'm in better shape than most people who are between 20-30 years old in the club  The only minus is that my injuries take a little longer to heal, and that means that I can not always give myself 80-100 percent for sparring.

I now i am a half old dude, and not 20 any more


----------



## RiR0 (May 22, 2022)

Sounds like you need trt and 2-4 iu gh a day


----------



## bodybo (May 22, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Sounds like you need trt and 2-4 iu gh a day


Can you suggest some good reading on what you suggest?
type of trt, and cycle etc?
I want to know more about all these things, and if it becomes necessary with GH or GH and trt, then I like to be prepared and know what it is I do.
In the part of the world where I live, there is not much help to pick up from the doctor. I really need to have my doctor persuaded to monitor my numbers if one day I go on trt. But I have to get trt and gh myself. There is no prescription from the doctor.


----------



## lfod14 (May 22, 2022)

bodybo said:


> It will consist of:
> 100-150mcg mod grf (1-29)
> 100-150mcg ghrp-2 (morning and daytime hours)
> 100-150mcg Ipamorelin (prebed only)
> 10-20mcg IGF-1 LR3 (1 time a day, 5 or 7 days a week) ?


That's redundant, why 2 different GHRP's? Why IGF-1? Raising GH raises IGF-1, so you don't take secretagogues to do it, then inject it directly. 6x a day? That's literally insane, you know you can't eat around when you use secretagogues right? Pain in the ass isn't even the word for that.

What are your end goals with this? Given what you're targeting you should just go with actual GH, pin it at night and be done with it.


----------



## shackleford (May 22, 2022)

bodybo said:


> Ok, so this is what I am after. So ghrh and ghrp doesn’t work that well?
> 
> I am after better recovery from wigth lifting and impact sport. And build a bit more muscle while am at it.
> 
> ...


food. you need food. feed the machine and give it rest to recover.

apparently in late to the party, everyone beat me to it


----------



## lfod14 (May 22, 2022)

bodybo said:


> I can get real GH but i was thinking since it is first time, I will start whit something that was a little safer


Nothing unsafe about using a hormone your body makes on it's own, dose being accounted for. Secretagogues are man made workarounds that force your body to do shit it doesn't want to, not saying they're not safe, because they seem to be, but safety wouldn't be my angle. Plus the hassle of pinning all the time, not eating etc.

Plus, if these are prescribed peptides, you could get real GH probably cheaper.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 22, 2022)

What “impact sport”? I want to make fun of you.


----------



## CJ (May 22, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> What “impact sport”? I want to make fun of you.


I hope it's squash. 🤣


----------



## bodybo (May 22, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> What “impact sport”? I want to make fun of you.



It is curling


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 22, 2022)

bodybo said:


> It is curling
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. Yea. Ok. 

No really. What sort of impact sport is it. I won’t make fun of you.


----------



## bodybo (May 22, 2022)

Ok guys i all ready ate my ass off, and have been napping for the last 2-3 hours.

due to I have not eaten more until now was that I felt comfortable. and strength training progresses. but there are several who write that I should eat more. so I do already from now on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bodybo (May 22, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Lol. Yea. Ok.
> 
> No really. What sort of impact sport is it. I won’t make fun of you.



It depend on the day. But most Muay Thai. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 22, 2022)

bodybo said:


> It depend on the day. But most Muay Thai.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Peptides don’t heal bruises. You just need to get better at Muay Thai.


----------



## RiR0 (May 22, 2022)

bodybo said:


> Ok guys i all ready ate my ass off, and have been napping for the last 2-3 hours.
> 
> due to I have not eaten more until now was that I felt comfortable. and strength training progresses. but there are several who write that I should eat more. so I do already from now on.
> 
> ...


You shouldn’t just start pounding food out of nowhere. I hate it when people give that bad advice. Add 200 calories every week or 2. 
You shouldn’t feel bloated or uncomfortable.


----------



## RiR0 (May 22, 2022)

You guys wanna know a secret? 
You can still be hungry and grow. 
In fact the longer you can stay hungry during a growth phase and drag out adding in calories the longer your growth phase can be abs the leaner you’ll stay. 
This also means you’ll be more insulin sensitive and have better nutrient partitioning


----------



## CJ (May 22, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You guys wanna know a secret?
> You can still be hungry and grow.
> In fact the longer you can stay hungry during a growth phase and drag out adding in calories the longer your growth phase can be abs the leaner you’ll stay.
> This also means you’ll be more insulin sensitive and have better nutrient partitioning


I've been hearing this a lot lately. Hearing that once your hunger goes, it's the death sentence of the growth phase.


----------



## bodybo (Jun 15, 2022)

Hi
I will let you guys know what has happened.

I have adjusted up my calorie intake, to 2500, and some days to 2700. I recover much faster now, and and feel warm on my muscles much of the time.

My macros are approx. 325-360g carbohydrates 150-175g protein and 40-50g fat

I keep will upping my calories. at the end of the week I go up to 2700 calories.


So it seemed that adjustning my calorie intake worked. But the question now is, should I still  adjust protein, or should it just be the carbs?
I think it would be most productive to keep the proteins at 160g a day, and adjust on the carbohydrates?


----------



## GSgator (Jun 15, 2022)

Quick question how much does all that stuff cost ? I’ve used IGF so I know a ball park figure on that. Also this is how I see it all that stuff including your protocol I would assume is to  boost  and match the natural Gh pulse our body produces . So here’s another question being 39 why try to increase natural production why not just get 191 HGH ?  I would think it be the same as a natural testosterone booster  once you’re at a certain age why bother there’s nothing left in that tank.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 15, 2022)

Here’s what I would change:

Take the money that you planned on spending on all of that crap and buy food.  You can thank me later.

You’re 155 lbs. You need to eat more, not take sketchy peptides. I know that it’s not as exciting or glamorous but I guarantee you that it will work better.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 15, 2022)

bodybo said:


> Hi
> I will let you guys know what has happened.
> 
> I have adjusted up my calorie intake, to 2500, and some days to 2700. I recover much faster now, and and feel warm on my muscles much of the time.
> ...


Fuck it, proteins build muscle. Up protein to 1.2-1.5 grams per lb of body weight. Add the rest in carbs.


----------



## bodybo (Jun 15, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Here’s what I would change:
> 
> Take the money that you planned on spending on all of that crap and buy food.  You can thank me later.
> 
> You’re 155 lbs. You need to eat more, not take sketchy peptides. I know that it’s not as exciting or glamorous but I guarantee you that it will work better.


If you read the thread, I'm not going to take peptides.
My problem was that I ate too little.

The problem has disappeared since I started adjusting my calorie consumption. I do not need peptides. Up adjustment in calories has been the solution.
And it looks like I have a lot less fat on my body now, compared to before, my muscles are a lot clearer now.

But I feel like I can raise my calories more.

If I had to do something in the future it will be hgh or trt. Right now it looks like I're recovering fast enough, and there are starting to grow muscles on the upper part of my chest. I have not trained very much inc bench. But I've started on that, and it looks like there's a lot to pick up naturally.


----------



## GSgator (Jun 15, 2022)

bodybo said:


> If you read the thread, I'm not going to take peptides.
> My problem was that I ate too little.
> 
> The problem has disappeared since I started adjusting my calorie consumption. I do not need peptides. Up adjustment in calories has been the solution.
> ...


Well hell yea this is good news . I love hearing results being obtained thru diet instead of drugs . Good job


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 15, 2022)

bodybo said:


> If you read the thread, I'm not going to take peptides.
> *My problem was that I ate too little.*


Shocking. 

I honestly thought that you weren’t gaining weight due to a lack of peptides.


----------



## bodybo (Jun 15, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Fuck it, proteins build muscle. Up protein to 1.2-1.5 grams per lb of body weight. Add the rest in carbs.


Thanks. That sounds like a lot. That equates to 185g to 230g of protein a day.

I try with 185g and try to adjust up accordingly.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 15, 2022)

bodybo said:


> If you read the thread, I'm not going to take peptides.
> My problem was that I ate too little.
> 
> The problem has disappeared since I started adjusting my calorie consumption. I do not need peptides. Up adjustment in calories has been the solution.
> ...


Do not take gh solo as a performance enhancer it’s relatively useless. 
It’s more of an icing on the cake after you’re using steroids


----------



## bodybo (Jun 15, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Well hell yea this is good news . I love hearing results being obtained thru diet instead of drugs . Good job


Thank you, I also agree that results must first and foremost be achieved naturally.
I felt so old, and fragile before. I was injured by nothing. But the solution was simple, more food, more food

When I look in the mirror, it looks like I'm getting less and less body fat from everyday that goes by.


----------



## GSgator (Jun 15, 2022)

bodybo said:


> Thank you, I also agree that results must first and foremost be achieved naturally.
> I felt so old, and fragile before. I was injured by nothing. But the solution was simple, more food, more food
> 
> When I look in the mirror, it looks like I'm getting less and less body fat from everyday that goes by.


You have to  master the fundamentals first in this sport it’s diet and training . Sounds like your off in the right direction.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 15, 2022)

@bodybo I’m only giving you a hard time because you have no idea how many people come here with crazy drug plans without possessing even a cursory understanding of nutrition.  I’m at the point that I just roll my eyes automatically.

I’m glad you’re on the right track, though.  All of the drugs in the world won’t do anything without fuel for the anabolic process.


----------

